# Sunblock for Tires



## spooky (Oct 5, 2003)

What type of sunblock is best to protect tires from UV rays? We are in Florida and keep our RV parked in our driveway most of the time. There's "Sunblock for Tires" and some like the Armor All product, but there are so many different types of Armor All, I'd like to know which is best, if any?  Thanks.


----------



## KrazyJay (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

All the articles I have seen online and in magazines say do NOT use Armor All, or any other "protectants" with petroleum distillates in it.

There are several available, at auto parts stores and RV suppliers that are petroleum free.

I use Motherâ€™s Preserving Protectant from the local AutoZone and Something (heck if I can remember) 303, I just know where it is on the shelf, from the RV suppliers.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Hi spooky, I use Aerospace 303 protectant on my rubber roof and tires, but the best is the tire covers you slip over the tires when sitting.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## spooky (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Much appreciate the advice. Just checked Aerospace 303 online and it looks like the product I need. Any ideas who might carry it?  We're in a fairly small town but have Autozone, Pep Boys etc. Many thanks!


----------



## spooky (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Much appreciate the advice. Just checked Aerospace 303 online and it looks like the product I need. Any ideas who might carry it?  We're in a fairly small town but have Autozone, Pep Boys etc. Many thanks!


----------



## KrazyJay (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Yeah..... Aerospace 303 that is the stuff I was thinking about. I can only find it at the RV suppliers in Sacramento. Have yet to see it at Autozone, Pep Boys, etc, however, Kragen said they could order it.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Hi spooky, I haven't seen it at auto parts houses either, got mine at Camping World.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Don Savannah GA (Oct 5, 2003)

Sunblock for Tires

Spooky,
Don't know if it applies to you but if you can drive it for an hour or 2 a month the tires don't need any additional treatment.


----------

